# Looking for a good budget reciever



## cutlass79500 (Feb 19, 2012)

My den home theater stereo. Is on its way out. It has decent speakers. 6 speakers + center and a sub. I am not in the room very much so i do not want to spend a lot of money thanks


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Do you have a budget amount in mind? That would definitely help us give you a few suggestions in your price range.


----------



## cutlass79500 (Feb 19, 2012)

I would like the receiver to be $500 or less. Its not my big theater room it has a projection tv. so for the most part i will be listening to music on it. I find it hard to watch for the most part since my plasma is down stairs.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I have pretty much only used Onkyo (have an 809 atm) and just recently picked up a Sherwood 972 so I don't have any personal experience with them, but I recall reading several posts from people that prefer Denon / Marantz for music. Plus, for under $500, you can get a Denon unit that is Airplay ready if that is something that appeals to you. Me personally, I think my 809 performs just fine for music.

IMO, check out the Denon 2312 and Onkyo 709 - you can find both for less than $500 at A4L. Both have Audessey - although the 709 has XT. The other big difference in the two is the Denon has Airplay while the 709 has the Qdeo video chip.


----------



## cutlass79500 (Feb 19, 2012)

will check them out thanks


----------

